# HPPD from weed?



## MidnightRambler (May 5, 2007)

i have visual snow, trails behind objects, slight afterimages, pinpoints of light (occasionally), floaters (only noticeable in the sky, even then i don't always see them),

I have only smoked pot, nothing else... can you get HPPD from it?


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

will.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

MidnightRambler said:


> i have visual snow, trails behind objects, slight afterimages, pinpoints of light (occasionally), floaters (only noticeable in the sky, even then i don't always see them),
> 
> I have only smoked pot, nothing else... can you get HPPD from it?


It certainly appears so


----------



## MidnightRambler (May 5, 2007)

well, i'm pretty sure i have it... but i've never heard of getting it from pot... was just wondering if anyone knew anything.

thanks for the link tigersuit


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

i don't know if i have hppd. i dont know if it really exists , but my dp/dr started after using a period of pot.

I felt if my life changed. 
I quited but i stayed the same.

felling empty, and visual snow, floaters, every thing.

There is a connection between VS and DP/DR. I was wondering if maybe VS is causing certain DP/DR. Since your eye interpret the world, and if the world is interpreted with fuzz then you will feel the fuzz to.

But why doenst it go away. I quited alcohol, drugs, i play sports, try to socialize. I feel that if my VS disapares i will be healthy again. 
Why does nobody know!

I went to a eye doctor, the best in the Netherlands, and he never heard of visual snow. God damn. FUCK IT.

I failed internship because of VS, the lake of concentration.

fuck it. its been a bad day!


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

You have my sympathy J. *hug*


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I think I've always suffered from visial snow and floaters, just assumed it was normal.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I think its just anxiety that causes it.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

nt.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I've had halocinations, spots in my eyes etc. in the past even before I tried drugs.

At one point I was so anxious on night I thought I saw someone but I looked again and no one was there.


----------



## Heartbeats (May 23, 2006)

I never tried drugs, but I have visual snow, lots of floaters (always there, never leaving me alone, damn, but I have severe myopia and my mom has floaters too, so it was expectable...), trails, afterimages, pinpoints...And they showed up with dp. I don't know what may be the connection...anxiety? probably

From the listed above, only floaters affect me. I even think some part of my depression and dp is caused from floaters. The increase in floaters and dp started at the same time, so it was like hell dealing with both...Now got used to both...old pals.. :lol:

The only thing that really bugs was the comment of one doctor about floaters: "well son, it's nothing, it's not a problem, just get used to them because there's no cure, and probably it will get worse" I just felt like punching him. Ofcourse it has no cure, or at least I'm not into victreotomy or laser stuffs...But there could be more recognition of these kind of visual problems. Because I'm not bothered by my myopia, I have less 1 dioptria than what I need...But floaters affect me psychologically...Some days I don't even want to go out to face all the light and all those things...seems like space invaders...Well, sunglasses always help...


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Mine is not really that bad then compared to most then. I can only see floaters when I look at the sky and I've always had visual snow but it ain't that bad. To be honest I didn't even know I had it until I looked on this forum lol.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

rse.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

suz said:


> You have my sympathy J. *hug*


thank u
That helped a bit.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> Heartbeats said:
> 
> 
> > I never tried drugs, but I have visual snow, lots of floaters (always there, never leaving me alone, damn, but I have severe myopia and my mom has floaters too, so it was expectable...), trails, afterimages, pinpoints...And they showed up with dp. I don't know what may be the connection...anxiety? probably
> ...


Your right it doesn't help much. Eventually your brain chemeistry will return to normal again. Its not a good set back though really.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I always had floaters and that visual snow thing going on when i had dp/dr and brain fog. It also looked as if i was looking at the world through dirty glass when it got really bad.

My drug use had absolutly nothing to do with this however as i had it before i even heard tell of drugs. Actually the weed or shrooms i took sometimes helped these symptoms. But don't anyone go trying to cure your symptoms with weed or anything because everyones brain is different and it could make you worse.

Im not really sure if pot could cause HPPD. HPPD is generally only considered to be a side effect of long term exposure to serotonic hallucinogens such as tryptamines or phenethylamines but people do seem to get HPPD from drugs such as PCP which don't even affect serotonin.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

e.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

J. said:


> suz said:
> 
> 
> > You have my sympathy J. *hug*
> ...


I'm glad : ) I just wish there were more we could all do for one another...


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

comfortably numb said:


> I always had floaters and that visual snow thing going on when i had dp/dr and brain fog. It also looked as if i was looking at the world through dirty glass when it got really bad.
> 
> My drug use had absolutly nothing to do with this however as i had it before i even heard tell of drugs. Actually the weed or shrooms i took sometimes helped these symptoms. But don't anyone go trying to cure your symptoms with weed or anything because everyones brain is different and it could make you worse.
> 
> Im not really sure if pot could cause HPPD. HPPD is generally only considered to be a side effect of long term exposure to serotonic hallucinogens such as tryptamines or phenethylamines but people do seem to get HPPD from drugs such as PCP which don't even affect serotonin.


Is your HPPD / Visual Snow cured now. I didn't even notice mine until I read this thread all lI've been able to see all day now are floaters and snow lol.


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm still waiting for the day that someone says, hey, i took this pill and now i'm cured :roll:

If that day comes, i will go over to that person (even if i have to travel half the world) to hug him! 8)


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

jimmyb said:


> Is your HPPD / Visual Snow cured now. I didn't even notice mine until I read this thread all lI've been able to see all day now are floaters and snow lol.


 Well i never had HPPD or really any of the symptoms of it. I used magic mushrooms over a 100 times in often very high doses, i smoked weed for about 8 or 9 years straight and i took various other psychedelics occasionally but i never came down with HPPD.

I did have floaters, visual snow, the feeling of looking through glass and not to mention horrible derealization and brain fog all my life pretty much. But it seemed to be mostly related to anxiety because clonazepam stopped these symptoms dead in there tracks. So clonazepam was the magic pill for me when it came to dp/dr and brain fog.

Unfortunatly HPPD seems to be just the luck of the draw. Some people can use psychedelics ton's of times and not get it and yet others use them 10 times or less and come down with HPPD.

So tigersuit you are right about the fact that you can come down with HPPD after just one trip or you can get it on your 100th. But generally speaking the more often and more frequent you use them the better chance you have of getting HPPD. Id say getting HPPD after just one trip is very rare.

Tigersuit you definatly know what HPPD is about better then i do though as you have first hand experience with it.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I think in my case its probably anxiety related. I've always had a few visual probs anyway.

Floaters are gone now to. Roll on tomorrow.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh jimmyb... you look like someone I know... but I can't work out who... this will bother me forever :?


----------

